# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  compilation osmium  l'aide des logiciels

## Fierte

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de faire une compilation de l'outil Osmium avec le visuel studio et Nmake .

pour information j'ai pu installer le visuel studio alors que pour le Nmake, certes j'ai un conflits entre le Cmake et le Nmake, c'est la raison pour laquelle, j'ai pas encore fait son installation.

la version Windows sur laquelle je travaille est la version 10 (64 bits).

Veuillez recevoir mes meilleurs salutations.

----------

